# Katzenfutter aus Weißfisch?



## fischbär (5. April 2021)

Hallo,

Hat jemand ein Rezept für Katzenfutter aus Weißfisch? Ich habe ja doch ab und an ein paar über, aber einfach so frisch frisst die Katze nix davon...


----------



## jkc (5. April 2021)

Also mei Hund ist jetzt keine Katze aber hat auch 9 Jahre lang kein Interesse an rohem Fisch gehabt, ich habe den dann auf einfachstem Wege gegart. Im Ofen, in der Pfanne oder im Topf, abkühlen lassen und gut war's.
Seit letztem Winter frisst sie Fisch auch roh.
Weiß der Teufel wieso.


----------



## hanzz (5. April 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Weiß der Teufel wieso


Meine ältere isst auf einmal Gurken und Äpfel. Auch 9 Jahre lang nicht angefasst. 
Vermutlich weil die kleine das isst. 
Aber auch so verändert sich wie bei uns Menschen ja manchmal der Geschmack. 

Ich hau Fisch für die Hunde mit etwas Wasser in die Pfanne, bei kleiner Hitze. 
So brät der Fisch nicht an, aber wird durchgegart. 
So ne Art dünsten. Da kann man das, was nach Filetieren über bleibt auch noch gut verwerten. 
Ist zwar dann etwas Arbeit das Fleich vom Kopf und Brustflossen zu befreien, aber die beiden lieben das. 
Manchmal gibt es Reis und/oder Gemüse dazu.


----------



## Wurmbaader (5. April 2021)

Fisch gehört nicht zur primären Beutespektrum von Katzen. Nicht alle mögen Fisch, unsere kannst damit jagen.


----------



## fischbär (5. April 2021)

Also gebraten mit Panade und Salz und entgrätet frisst sie es sehr gern. Aber so übertreiben wollte ich es nicht. Wie macht Ihr das denn mit den Gräten?


----------



## jkc (5. April 2021)

Ich rühre den Fisch meistens durch, dass er zerfällt und sammel dabei raus was mich anspringt. Wirklich wert lege ich aber nur auf spitze Flossenstrahlen.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2021)

Die verwöhnten Katzen kennen doch nur Futter aus kleinen Alunäpfen und wenn die einmal drauf konditioniert sind, rühren sie ihr Leben lang nichts mehr natürliches an, selbst Mäuse werden nicht mehr als Nahrung erkannt.
Die schönsten Katzen habe ich ich mal bei einem Holsteiner Fischer gesehen, alle mit herrlichen Winterbälgen.
Ich schätze mal, dass die zu 90% von Fisch gelebt haben?
Die fetzten sofort aufn Steg und machten sich über die Kleinfische her, welcher dort mit ein paar Kescherzügen von mir an die Luft befördert wurden.
Meine Hunde waren auch immer auf Fisch aus und saßen beim filetieren immer bei Fuß, in freudiger Erwartung.
Ganze Hechtkarkassen, allerdings hab ich immer die Köppe abgenommen, weil ich Angst hatte die schlitzen sich vielleicht Därme an den spitzen Zähnen und die Innereien wollten sie nicht?

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (5. April 2021)

Immer ohne Gräten. Durch Kochen oder Braten werden die zu hart. 
Bei mir gibt es Teile vom Filet. 
Aus einer Fischseite schneide ich 2 rechteckige Filetstücke. Also je 2 Stück für mich und meine Frau. Die schmaler werdenden Schwanzstücke sind für die Hunde. 
Und wie gesagt alles Fleisch vom Kopf und den Brustflossen. Man wundert sich, was da an einem 60er Zander noch dran ist. Ist zwar Pulerei, aber warum wegschmeißen, wenn die Hunde Freude dran haben. 
Und auch so:


Taxidermist schrieb:


> beim filetieren immer bei Fuß, in freudiger Erwartung.



Paniert aber nie. Zieht viel zu viel Fett.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2021)

> > Taxidermist schrieb:
> > beim filetieren immer bei Fuß, in freudiger Erwartung.
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast mich falsch verstanden, musst nicht meinen, dass ich meinen Hunden irgendwas brate, koche oder sonst wie zubereite?
Das Filet ist mir, die Karkasse mit Flossen dem Hund, bis zu drei Stück davon..
Schrubt denen mal das Gedärm durch!
Ich hatte immer große Hunde, die das genau so geliebt haben.
Meine letzte Husky-Rotti Mix, da musste ich aufpassen, die hat mir auch Fische im Boot unterm Hintern weg angefressen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. April 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die verwöhnten Katzen kennen doch nur Futter aus kleinen Alunäpfen und wenn die einmal drauf konditioniert sind, rühren sie ihr Leben lang nichts mehr natürliches an, selbst Mäuse werden nicht mehr als Nahrung erkannt.
> Die schönsten Katzen habe ich ich mal bei einem Holsteiner Fischer gesehen, alle mit herrlichen Winterbälgen.
> Ich schätze mal, dass die zu 90% von Fisch gelebt haben?
> Die fetzten sofort aufn Steg und machten sich über die Kleinfische her, welcher dort mit ein paar Kescherzügen von mir an die Luft befördert wurden.
> ...



https://www.zooplus.de/shop/katzen/katzenfutter_dose/sheba/sheba_freshcuisine/1012576?variantid=1012576.0&gclid=CjwKCAjw6qqDBhB-EiwACBs6xzzbRsd5oPiYt-APju3nxwvPhlbIcdEzVZeIpCpTeRrJpr58NIA4choCyxEQAvD_BwE&mkt_source=280989

................................


----------



## NaabMäx (5. April 2021)

fischbär schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hat jemand ein Rezept für Katzenfutter aus Weißfisch? Ich habe ja doch ab und an ein paar über, aber einfach so frisch frisst die Katze nix davon...


Schaug mir erm o, da Katzendiener - a Rezept a nu.
Koch Ihr no a scheenes Supperl und dann darennstas en da Eck hinten - des Lumperviech.
Kauf dir eine g'scheite Katz, de taugt gred als Hundefutter. 
Wenn da Hund dann a Rezept braucht, -  frogst en Alf. 





PS: Paar Tage 0-Diät - dann ist roher Fisch ihre Leibspeise. 

Du hast Humor, also die Antwort nicht so ernst nehmen.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. April 2021)

Hier eine Katze die noch keinen Alunapf gesehen hat:





Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (8. April 2021)

Unser Kater liebte Whiskasdosen und hat trotzdem nen jungen Waschbären (vermutlich verletzt, krank oder sonst wie geschwächt) gerissen, mit Vorliebe im Aquarium meiner Eltern geangelt wenn man nicht aufgepasst har und ich bin mehr als einmal in ausgekotzte Mäusegewölle getreten, also sehe ich das mit der Konditionierung nicht so eng. Unser Wildschwein/Schäferhund hat ganze Fische nie angerührt, ich habe irgendwann mal angefangen die Fische zu teilen und ab da war der Bann gebrochen und Lauben, Rotaugen etc. Sind ihre leibspeise geworden. Um die Gräten Sorge ich mich nicht da ungegart. Vielleicht hilft bei deinem Stubentiger auch das Schuppen der Fische?


----------



## Taxidermist (8. April 2021)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ab da war der Bann gebrochen und Lauben, Rotaugen etc. Sind ihre leibspeise geworden. Um die Gräten Sorge ich mich nicht da ungegart


Da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, die nordischen Völker füttern ihre Hunde fast ausschließlich mit Fisch, meinst du die Huskys z.B. bekommen nur Filet vorgesetzt?
Wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben, haben meine Hunde ihr ganzes Leben lang die Karkassen von Hecht und Zander bekommen und zwar mit allen Flossen dran.
Nur die Hechtköpfe habe ich wegen der Zähne entfernt, sowie die spitzen Flossenstrahlen beim Zander.
Nie gab es damit Probleme?

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, die nordischen Völker füttern ihre Hunde fast ausschließlich mit Fisch, meinst du die Huskys z.B. bekommen nur Filet vorgesetzt?
> Wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben, haben meine Hunde ihr ganzes Leben lang die Karkassen von Hecht und Zander bekommen und zwar mit allen Flossen dran.
> Nur die Hechtköpfe habe ich wegen der Zähne entfernt, sowie die spitzen Flossenstrahlen beim Zander.
> Nie gab es damit Probleme?
> ...


na ja, solange Du damit keinen überzüchteten Chiwawa oder Rehpinscher fütterst, stimmt das absolut.
Aber die Pseudohunde brauchen mind. ein Petersiliensträußchen oben drauf


----------



## ragbar (9. April 2021)

Denke auch mit "ungerupft" haben viele (Haus-)Hunde/Tiger ein Problem.
Hatte mal am Wild nen Dackel vom Kollegen mit dabei,der wachte erst auf,wenn nach dem Aufbrechen Blut/Eingeweidegeruch aufkam.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. April 2021)

Was - Petersilie ist alle! Mir platzt gleich das Jäckchen!


----------



## ragbar (9. April 2021)

Sieht sehr stark nach "Brutschädling" aus.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. April 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Sieht sehr stark nach "Brutschädling" aus.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. April 2021)

Nach was sieht die aus?


----------



## buttweisser (9. April 2021)

Ist wie fast alles eine Sache der Gewöhnung.

Wir waren vor paar Jahren wieder mal in Schweden. Die Hausbesitzer hatten einen Riesenschnauzer und diverses Geflügel vom Truthahn bis zur Rauchschwalbe.

Unter dem Geflügel gab es auch Hühner, speziell 2 davon. Diese 2 Hühnerkacke produzierenden Vögel waren so zahm, dass sie schon vor dem Frühstück an unserer Tür vom Ferienhaus warteten. Beim Warten haben sie täglich den Eingangsbereich zugeschissen.

Selbstverständlich hüpften die Hühnerdamen auch auf den Frühstückstisch und klauten was ihnen genehm war.

Jedenfalls gab es ab und zu geangelten Fisch zum Naschen und Hund und Hühner wollten den Fisch fressen.

Jetzt ratet mal wer den Kampf um die Nahrung gewonnen hat.

Richtig - immer die 2 Hühner, obwohl der Hund die Hühnerdamen schon als Vorspeise hätte fressen können - fast wie zu Hause.

Das hat zwar nichts mit Katzen zu tun, aber mit Fisch als Tiernahrung.


----------



## anglerin1992 (19. April 2021)

Katzen sind meist sehr wählerisch. Besonders wenn Frauchen und Herrchen immer das Beste auftischen und die Sorten bunt wechseln, damit es dem Kätzchen auch schmeckt. Meine Eltern haben kürzlich mit dem schon älteren Kater die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man die Tiere nicht zu sehr verwöhnen sollte. Wenn sie genug Hunger haben, da geht auch das ansonsten anscheinend so schreckliche Futter in den Bauch. Denn nichts oder selbst etwas fangen ist ja dann auch wieder blöd. Also würde ich zu Geduld raten und ein bisschen Strenge. Mal sehen wie lange der Magen knurren muss, damit der gute Fisch gefressen wird. Natürlich sollte man nicht zu lange warten und sonst am nächsten Tag doch etwas anderes anbieten. Besonders bei Tieren, die nicht die Möglichkeit haben etwas anderes zu fangen.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (19. April 2021)

Hier bei mir gibt es ein paar Streuner, die setzen sich schon gezielt neben die Stippangler die hier am See am angeln sind
Immer in der Hoffung ihnen wird mal ein kleiner Fisch zugeworfen
Der wird dann gleich komplett verspeist, da bleibt noch nichtmal der Kopf über


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. April 2021)

anglerin1992 schrieb:


> Wenn sie genug Hunger haben



Fressen sie die Vögel die eh schon fast ausgestorben sind. Genau deswegen gehören Katzen vernünftig gefüttert. Die können großen Schaden anrichten, Gerade Wildkatzen, die dann zurecht geschossen werden.


----------



## angelnistmeinleben (23. April 2021)

ich hab den rohen Fisch einfach mit ein bisschen Trockenfutter gemischt am Anfang. Irgendwann hat meine Katze dann angefangen den Fisch aus dem Trockenfutter rauszupicken und seither ist es ihr Lieblingsessen. Nur Geduld   du könntest es auch spielerisch probieren und den rohen Fisch am Haken von der Katze wegziehen, damit sie denkt sie hat den Fang gemacht


----------



## UMueller (23. April 2021)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Gerade Wildkatzen, die dann zurecht geschossen werden.


Meinst sicher wildernde Hauskatzen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. April 2021)

UMueller schrieb:


> Meinst sicher wildernde Hauskatzen.



Verwilderte Katzen. Also Katzen die in freier Natur geboren werden und nie einen Bezug zu Menschen haben.


----------



## UMueller (24. April 2021)

Hauskatzen darf ein Jäger schießen  sofern sie wildern. Die Art Wildkatze jedoch nicht. Die sind geschützt, weil sie noch sehr selten ist. Die war hierzulande so gut wie ausgerottet.


----------

